
In Flew Enza: Remembering the Plague Year in Berkeley - tobinfricke
https://alumni.berkeley.edu/california-magazine/fall-2017-bugged/flew-enza-remembering-plague-year-berkeley
======
eesmith
The first - and until now only - time I came across that 'grim little ditty'
was in LeTourneau's autobiography "Mover of Men and Mountains".

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pY8hllCePA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pY8hllCePA)
gives an example of how children might chant it as they skip rope.

------
shamanreturns2
Strange that no one brings the recent H1N1, maybe because it was a fail at
trying to produce mass histeria?.

